

OpenMokos begin shipping in the US - holdenk
http://blog.holdenkarau.com/2008/07/openmokofreerunner.html

======
crazyirish
I think you mean FreeRunner's begin shipping in the US.

~~~
holdenk
Yes, thats what I mean.

------
jksmith
They don't appear to support GSM 1900, which will limit which carries they can
be used with in the US.

~~~
holdenk
It does, they are tri-band the online store is just poorly laid out (it is
either 850/1800/1900 or 900/1800/1900) depending on which model you select.

------
cmos
How much is it? The online store doesn't look too happy right now..

~~~
holdenk
So its $399 , but I got a debug board to go along with it.

